# A new (ish) Aire near Albufeira recommendation



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

Parque da Gale (6.5 Euro/all in)










By far the best Aire we have used yet! Only been set up about a year and has exactly what we motorhomers need. There's water, electric, a waste disposal, washing sink and WiFi all for 6.50 Euros.










There's a neat little garden in the centre with a usefull noticeboard which announces that bread and (separately) fish are delivered should you wish it.










Motorhomes can use the facility to fill up with water and empty waste for a free half and hour slot and you can 'park' for 5 hours connected to electric and WiFi for 4 Euros should you wish. Something for everyone there really and you cant complain at a free water fill up over here!

There's a few restaurants around the corner, a supermarket, car hire and laundry - the beaches are a short walk/cycle away too.

They are on Facebook and website address is www.parquedagale.com

The co-ordinates are *37 deg 05'33.55â€³ N / 8 deg 18'41.76â€³ W*


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

That's great news. Tks for update. Have you put it in the campsite database, if not might be good idea and we will getti as an update. 

Carol


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

I will sort that out now!


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

I will add it when the page loads properly - Ive tried twice and its 'not all there' (or it doesnt appear to be)


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

Is that on the usb, phone etc., version or the actual web database? If it doesn't work next time, perhaps put it in the web forum bit and Nuke or someone will pick it up and find out why....unfortunately without mods now we have no one to alert...

Carol


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

carol said:


> ....unfortunately without mods now we have no one to alert...
> 
> Carol


Not exactly right ...agreed there are no mods anymore but there are lots of us working behind the scenes to keep MHF on the straight and narrow. I help look after the campsites as does Gaspode and all the other campsite admins.

The entry system is working ...ok a little complicated to work with, but it is working just fine ...I have had lots of new entries today :wink:

Mike


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

My apologies but didn't realise there were many workers when alerts were posted

I stand corrected

Carol


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

I'll try again after another beer...


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

I've added this photo as the front wall/entrance now looks quite different to my original picture as its been painted yellow....










And, yes, we are still here


----------



## TM59 (Mar 11, 2008)

Good photographs and great blog. 

Raining again today.

Wish I was there!!!!!


Trevor


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

Thanks for the input.Looks really good.
Would you know how much the car hire is?

Les


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

lifestyle said:


> Thanks for the input.Looks really good.
> Would you know how much the car hire is?
> 
> Les


I will ask tomorrow - there's little that Paulo cannot sort out for you - we has contacts for airport shuttles/appts to rent and so on...

Theres a motor garage attached to the business and the couple on the next sloy yo us had one of their air con belts repaired the other day...


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

I asked about car hire...

It doesnt sound like its very competitive to be honest as he gave me a quote of E200 a week for a Class 2 vehicle for August 1 onwards (and I have seen cheaper than that locally myslef without digging) Maybe a 'genuine' enquiry from someone staying here would get a better result - I dont know...


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

I asked about car hire...

It doesnt sound like its very competitive to be honest as he gave me a quote of E200 a week for a Class 2 vehicle for August 1 onwards (and I have seen cheaper than that locally myslef without digging) Maybe a 'genuine' enquiry from someone staying here would get a better result - I dont know...


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

Thanks for going out of your way and for your time.

Les


----------

